# Comfortbilt stoves good or bad



## dsksta46 (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking at the Comfortbilt HP-61 stove are they a worth the money.


----------



## bags (Nov 16, 2017)

Not many people here running any of the Comfort stoves. So not sure. Not much out there anywhere on them. I only know there is some guy in NC that imports and sells them.

That said, Castle Serenity stoves have a cult following here and pretty good reviews. They can also be had for less money. Ace Hardware has them on sale now for $899. So does Tractor Supply.


----------



## dozerdean (Nov 16, 2017)

dsksta46 said:


> Looking at the Comfortbilt HP-61 stove are they a worth the money.


If you google the top 5 pellet stoves they have them rated # 1.


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 17, 2017)

The comfortbilt use many of the same parts as the Serenity the biggest difference a side from appearance is the comfortbilt use tube heat exchangers and the serenity uses a plate heat exchanger. The only concern I would have with buying a comfortbilt would be is what happens if the distributor goes by the way side.


----------



## dsksta46 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you all for the help. I kind of had an idea that they were made in china and you do not see a dealer network.
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## bags (Nov 17, 2017)

dozerdean said:


> If you google the top 5 pellet stoves they have them rated # 1.



Rated #1 but by who? I saw a similar review of the top 5 pellet stoves which seemed biased and more of an ad type review. I've seen the same on propane wall heaters. Where is Harman on this poll? The article is likely written by someone with a vested interest in Comfortbilt. I'm not knocking them but there is no way in hell they are a better pellet stove than a Harman. So why is Harman or other well know and great performing stoves not at the top of this list that have decades of rave reviews and many more owners? Doesn't add up for me.

I looked at these exact stoves years back before I bought my first pellet stove and decided to pass for various reasons. That said if I was to choose between the stated Comfortbilt and a Castle Serenity it would be the Serenity without hesitation. The reason why is Comfortbilt has absolutely no track record. The Serenity is half the price of the Comfortbilt and has excellent reviews and many here to back that up.

The only person I have seen here in 3-4 years has been someone named BronxBoy and I question if he was even legit or another marketing prop.

That said, The only person even importing these is some guy named Glenn in NC and after I inquired and he had one excuse after another as to when, where, how etc; I lost interest. I kept hearing they were held up by customs, the order has been placed but they are back ordered which I felt were just lines of _____. Fill in the blank. Things didn't add up for me at that time.

I hope they are a good stove and become prevalent because the more competition and options the better. Castle Serenity may be made at the same facility over in China or wherever but they have a great review by many and are well known. You would think if the Comfortbilt was a sister stove they would be riding some coat tails better. Just my take, but I'd save myself $700-$800 bucks and buy the tried and true. I'm still interested in a Serenity and I run 2 Harmans.


----------



## Manly (Nov 17, 2017)

dozerdean said:


> If you google the top 5 pellet stoves they have them rated # 1.



Rated #1. Now that is saying something. And on Google, that is like money in the bank.


----------



## Manly (Nov 17, 2017)

bags said:


> Rated #1 but by who? I saw a similar review of the top 5 pellet stoves which seemed biased and more of an ad type review. I've seen the same on propane wall heaters. Where is Harman on this poll? The article is likely written by someone with a vested interest in Comfortbilt. I'm not knocking them but there is no way in hell they are a better pellet stove than a Harman. So why is Harman or other well know and great performing stoves not at the top of this list that have decades of rave reviews and many more owners? Doesn't add up for me.
> 
> I looked at these exact stoves years back before I bought my first pellet stove and decided to pass for various reasons. That said if I was to choose between the stated Comfortbilt and a Castle Serenity it would be the Serenity without hesitation. The reason why is Comfortbilt has absolutely no track record. The Serenity is half the price of the Comfortbilt and has excellent reviews and many here to back that up.
> 
> ...



BronxBoy is solid people yo. He's too legit to quit. I can't vouch for Glenn in NC, but I do know Sam from Chicago. Straight shooter that Sam, but won't go out on a limb for Glenn. Hope this is helpful. It certainly helped me.


----------



## dsksta46 (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you for all the information. I ordered a Harman Allure 50 stove last night. $3700.00. I had a Harman P61a for ten years with very very little trouble. It's now in my friends very large work shop running like a champ, so I stayed with a well known product.


----------



## pacific101 (Oct 7, 2018)

I purchased this stove for an elderly couple I look after, meaning I have to go over and fill their hopper at least once a day, twice a day during the colder days, and it does a great job of keeping their 2800 square foot home toasty warm. 
This is a serious stove and I’ve had to throttle it down to keep it from keeping the home too warm, i.e they are older in years and are easily chilled, like most elderly people, on the low setting, it still maintains  a temp of 84 or warmer.
Glen in South Carolina has been very responsive support wise. I bought this stove way back when he was first introducing them in  the states. As a result I got it at a hell of a great discount. 
It was a little temperamental getting it setup so it didn’t overheat the house, and if I had one complaint, which is more of a suggestion, is that they could have or should have provided a higher capacity pellet hopper. 
I heard something about having created an addon for the hopper, that does allowv it to hold enough to get us by with once a day pellet fill. 
I’d like to hear more about that addon, if anyone has incorporated it into their system, and if it’s worth the bother.


----------



## Miss Bailey (Oct 8, 2018)

I just ordered the hp22 today.  Whitfield advantage I died after 25 years of use.   Hopefully this is a reliable stove.   Lots of really good reviews, but none that are over a season or two.   

Think they came into business around 2014.  Called them, got a discount, and spoke with Glen the company owner.   I had sent them, ComfortBilt an email, and Glen called me first thing this morning.


----------



## Overfireinthehole (Oct 10, 2018)

Miss Bailey said:


> I just ordered the hp22 today.  Whitfield advantage I died after 25 years of use.   Hopefully this is a reliable stove.   Lots of really good reviews, but none that are over a season or two.
> 
> Think they came into business around 2014.  Called them, got a discount, and spoke with Glen the company owner.   I had sent them, ComfortBilt an email, and Glen called me first thing this morning.


You have some contact info on this Glenn guy?


----------



## Miss Bailey (Oct 10, 2018)

Overfireinthehole said:


> You have some contact info on this Glenn guy?



info@comfortbilt.com

Or go to their website:  ComfortBilt.net

The discount was only $100 - military service

The phone number is on the top of the home page.   

Hp22 is:  $1,999
50,000 BTU


----------



## Eastporter (Oct 14, 2020)

Amazon has them for $1999 with free shipping on prime day today. I have a prime card also and they came at me with an offer for 18 identical payments, interest free. My  old stove was getting pretty cranky last spring, and I know I can find a home for it, so we'll see about Comforbilt. A very nice woman called me to get my phone number for the shipping company about 2. Since I ordered it at around lunch time I was pretty amazed when I got a notice at 3:55 that it had been shipped.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Oct 14, 2020)

Wonder if they burn rice????


----------



## johneh (Oct 15, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Wonder if they burn rice????


Why would you put rice in a Canadian built stove?








						ComfortBilt Pellet Stoves | Canada | Building Quality Comforts
					

ComfortBilt Pellet Stoves & Inserts has the perfect pellet stove for your home. HP22, HP50, and more Pellet Stoves. Buy online today!




					www.comfortbilt.biz


----------



## SidecarFlip (Oct 15, 2020)

Just a little humor, obviously lost...


----------



## gutlo (Oct 15, 2020)

pacific101 said:


> I purchased this stove for an elderly couple I look after, meaning I have to go over and fill their hopper at least once a day, twice a day during the colder days, and it does a great job of keeping their 2800 square foot home toasty warm.
> This is a serious stove and I’ve had to throttle it down to keep it from keeping the home too warm, i.e they are older in years and are easily chilled, like most elderly people, on the low setting, it still maintains  a temp of 84 or warmer.
> Glen in South Carolina has been very responsive support wise. I bought this stove way back when he was first introducing them in  the states. As a result I got it at a hell of a great discount.
> It was a little temperamental getting it setup so it didn’t overheat the house, and if I had one complaint, which is more of a suggestion, is that they could have or should have provided a higher capacity pellet hopper.
> ...



Why did you prefer the Allure to the P61A?


----------



## rhann1234 (Nov 5, 2020)

I have an Comfortbilt HP61 that I put in last fall and ran it all last winter, So far haven't had any problems with it. I just purchased the hopper extension they came out with this past year to get a little bit more run time between fills. Only kind of pain part is they recommend doing complete cleaning after every 1 ton of pellets burnt. Which isn't terrible to do but is still a 30 minute job when you open all the cleaning plates and such. But so far no complaints!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm not even going there...every ton.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 11, 2020)

rhann1234 said:


> I have an Comfortbilt HP61 that I put in last fall and ran it all last winter, So far haven't had any problems with it. I just purchased the hopper extension they came out with this past year to get a little bit more run time between fills. Only kind of pain part is they recommend doing complete cleaning after every 1 ton of pellets burnt. Which isn't terrible to do but is still a 30 minute job when you open all the cleaning plates and such. But so far no complaints!


If you pull the cleaning plate on the air intake side, the right side, that will be enough. That side fills with fly ash quickly.


----------



## rhann1234 (Dec 1, 2020)

JRemington said:


> If you pull the cleaning plate on the air intake side, the right side, that will be enough. That side fills with fly ash quickly.



Sorry just now getting back, but yes that might be enough. But it's only another few screws to take the others off and knowing it completely clean is always a peace of mind thing. I do HVAC for a living so it's just one of those check everything OCD things for me.


----------

